# Help! Hpt getting darker after hcg shot....It cant be real. hpt added pg3please tweak



## Mommyagain

I got a hcg shot on 11/28 @ noon. I dont know which brand or dose. :( But I asked if I could test it out and they said I could if I wanted. So when I got home I took a opk and a hpt (11/28). The opk was blazing positive and the hpt had a good line. So I thought yesterday (12/5) I would take a hpt and see how far gone the hcg was. To my surprise the line was actually a tad bit darker than on hcg trigger day. The opk was lighter than trigger days. So I thought maybe it was a fluke. So I tested this morning and my hpt was a lot darker. Lets just say I thought the lines on my previous hpt were good until I saw this one! My opk this morning was about the same as yesterday...close to positive.

I know its way early...and Im probably getting my hopes up. But I was just going to test out the hcg but its getting darker instead of lighter. I will test again in the morning.

Anyone have a similar situation? Whats going on? Help!!!

(All the hpts were the same brand and all opks were the same brand)


----------



## CareBear

Not had a similar situation but that line should be getting lighter, try not to get your hopes up and test again in a couple of days, I would say 12 days past the shot it should be out of your system. To be sure you could phone up and ask what dose you had and how many days they expect it to take to leave your system.

Hope that helps a little bit :hugs:


----------



## phoenixrose

At 7 days it is possible that it could still be the trigger, and probably is the trigger as 7 days post trigger is too soon for your own HCG to show up in your urine from implantation. The HCG shot you had was for trigger correct? I ask because I get 2, one for trigger, and one 6 days later to help the corpus luteum stay strong. But I do agree that it's strange that its getting darker and not lighter. And the opk's will also show positive as long as the HCG is in your system. I read somewhere that for every 1,000 units of HCG it takes one day to leave your system, so if you had 10,000 units it would take 10 days to leave. So I would say either keep testing so you see when it leaves your system or save the money and wait. I actually got a faint positive on the doctors blood test 10 days later (after the 2nd one). Granted that one is much more sensitive. It's suppose to pick up concentrations at 5 and it picked mine up at 2, it was a BFN though.


----------



## monalisa81

the day of the shot the hcg is not totally absorbed in your system yet, so it's normal to have a darker hpt the next day. hcg is more in your system. 
I didn't like testing the trigger out, it's depressing to watch the line disappear. but that's me. For your information, at 10 days past trigger IC's were finally stark white but FRER still had a faint line. It's safest to test 12-14 days after the trigger. good luck.


----------



## sugarpuff

I tested out my trigger, it was gone on 8dpo and started fading in again at 9dpo - I was pregnant, hopefully this is it for you !!!! xx


----------



## sugarpuff

https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/test-1.jpg

this isn't massively clear but thought i'd add a photo of my hpt progression showing the line fading out and in again


----------



## cooch

I would leave it a couple of days just to be sure. I have read that each 1000 of trigger takes a day to leave the body- but of course people have different body types. I hope it is your BFP x


----------



## Mommyagain

sugarpuff said:


> I tested out my trigger, it was gone on 8dpo and started fading in again at 9dpo - I was pregnant, hopefully this is it for you !!!! xx


Thank you for the pics. ;-) wish I could load mine. My test line from this morning is a lot darker than when your trigger was fading.I am starting to think the trigger just doesnt want to leave me. lol! How do you load pics?


----------



## Mommyagain

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z325/BabyMax2/2011-12-06095323.jpg
hpts from 11/28, 12/5, &12/6


----------



## sugarpuff

Have you tested again today ?


----------



## Mommyagain

This mornings test was very very light. Im a little frustrated. I dont understand why it got so dark then this morning there was hardly any line. I dont know if I will test in the morning. I dont think I can face a BFN. 

Does hcg drop that fast?


----------



## sugarpuff

boo :( even if it is fading, it doesn't mean you're out, it's still early days :hugs:


----------



## Mommyagain

I hope.....


----------



## Sophe

Hope its a BFP, never had a trigger shot myself so no idea, but wanted to say good luck, I know how you are feeling i've gotten my hopes up so many times, but it has to happen for some one one day, so it could be your turn, you never know x


----------



## monalisa81

I was talking about that exact feeling in my earlier post, it's depressing to watch the line fade away. yesterday you were just 9 days past trigger, so around 7-8 dpo, it's normal to have a lighter line. Even if you're pregnant, the implantation is just happening, give it 3-4 more days. good luck keeping my FX'ed for you!


----------



## Mommyagain

There is still a line this morning but very very very light. Im kind of hoping it doesnt go away. Ill be happy with a faint line...please please be my turn.


----------



## soboboddy

I actually got a faint positive on the doctors blood test 10 days later (after the 2nd one).


----------



## monalisa81

umm.. what does faint positive on blood test mean? 
mommyagain I hope you get a nice BFP :)


----------



## Mommyagain

Thanks Monalisa. I still have a extremely faint second line this morning. My trigger was 11/28...I wonder when I can trust my hpt....


----------



## CareBear

Your trigger shot was 11 days ago, as you don't the dose I would still be a bit wary. Sorry I do hope this is it for you but I would be careful about getting my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Mommyagain

Thanks CareBear. I am leery. The line this morning is barely there light. I called and they said 12 days. So wouldnt that mean I could test tomorrow and trust it. Ive been using baby test hpt and I didnt know if I could use my FRER.


----------



## clayzor

HCG increases progesterone levels, so it could be a false-positive in theory. But it also could be pregnancy, just give it time.


----------



## Mommyagain

My test this morning still has a light line! Still not trusting it. I may go get a better test today. Ive been using dollar store tests. I thought I had a FRER but couldnt find it last night.


----------



## Sophe

good luck x


----------



## Mommyagain

My cheap hpt was bfn this morning so I didnt even attempt the FRER. Im very disappointed .


----------



## sugarpuff

i'm sorry to hear that :( :hugs:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

*internet hug*

I'm sorry. :(


----------



## Mommyagain

This is so confusing. My dollar store hpt has a faint line this morning but my FRER was negative. :( Also my opk was darker this morning than yesterday.


----------



## Tiffany231

I'm so sorry about your BFN. I am in the same boat. Two of mine were positive (false) because I took them too soon and the last one I took was a big fat BFN. I share your extreme disappointment. I let it all out and cried to my husband and I feel much better. Just waiting for AF to try try again. Don't give up! 

Tiffany,30- LTTTC - 6 years
2 HCG's
2 lap/hyst for endo and resection of rudimentary horn
Left Unicornuate Uterus, 1 left tube, 2 ovaries, 1 kidney
1st round of Femara, 5,000 mg HCG (day 1, 3, 5, 7 , 9 after ov) BFN
Waiting for AF.....


----------



## Mommyagain

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z325/BabyMax2/2011-12-12084550.jpg

here is this mornings hpt...can anyone tweak?


----------

